# TUG Tshirt phrase poll



## TUGBrian

So for the next T-shirt campaign, im going to make a poll to pick which phrase we will use on the shirt.  if enough folks vote for more than one, ill certainly make a separate run for that phrase as well to ensure everyone gets what they want!

so here we go with what we have had suggested sofar!

(note that the poll is multiple choice!)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*T-Shirt Reading Material.*

*I paid $100 for my eBay timeshare !​*
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

sadly we would risk copyright issues using the word ebay.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*eBay All The Way.*



TUGBrian said:


> sadly we would risk copyright issues using the word ebay.


*I paid $150 on-line for my timeshare !*​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## presley

I like the adopt a timeshare phrase. I think many people don't even know that it is possible.


----------



## SmithOp

Bummed out that not enough ordered Keep Calm and Buy Resale, my order was canceled...


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

i restarted the keep calm one (same thread) with only 10 as the required order to print...it only increased the price 50 cents.


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> i restarted the keep calm one (same thread) with only 10 as the required order to print...it only increased the price 50 cents.



50 cents more!!! OMG, now you'll have to change the coffee one to, "I could buy TWO or THREE timeshares for the price of coffee!"  

Just kidding.... 

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

I was more shocked that the campaign didnt offer that to the existing buyers already....i mean really...would anyone have said "no, im not paying an extra 50 cents to have this shirt printed"?

seems ridiculous from a business standpoint to cancel an entire order over such a trivial amount.


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> I was more shocked that the campaign didnt offer that to the existing buyers already....i mean really...would anyone have said "no, im not paying an extra 50 cents to have this shirt printed"?
> 
> seems ridiculous from a business standpoint to cancel an entire order over such a trivial amount.



Chances are the whole thing is managed electronically, and a human probably doesn't ever touch the ordering process. 50 cents may as well be a hundred dollars:  If the order doesn't meet the minimum quantity, it will be cancelled.  

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

oh i have no doubt of that, but surely some metric can be put in to offer the campaign to move forward into production when the difference in price is under a single dollar total.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, setting the limit to 5 shirts to print, the cost is only $15.25...and since at least 5 people voted they wanted that phrase...here it is!

http://teespring.com/timeshare-users-group-1-times


----------



## Passepartout

I'm in for one


----------



## Magic1962

I just purchased mine.... I will wear it when I check into Bonnett Creek in July....  I can't wait to see the sales weasels  reactions when they try to tell me I have to get a parking pass.....   

I LOVE TIMESHARING!!!!     Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like the one after this will be "dont buy a timeshare without visiting TUG" as its got more than 5 votes!


----------



## humor_monger

Magic1962 said:


> I just purchased mine.... I will wear it when I check into Bonnett Creek in July....  I can't wait to see the sales weasels  reactions when they try to tell me I have to get a parking pass.....
> 
> I LOVE TIMESHARING!!!!     Dave



Prior to staying at the Colonies in Williamsburg I had read that they really went after you when you got your parking pass. When I went over to get mine I said "No" as I got to the table. The person said "You don't want a parking pass?" and I replied that I didn't want to hear about attending a presentation. After a feeble reply. I was given a pass and never received a call that week.


----------



## WinniWoman

I'm gonna wear mine to the owners meeting!


----------



## TUGBrian

and for those of you who voted for the "dont buy a Timeshare until you visit TUG" phrase, here you go!

http://teespring.com/timeshare-knowledge-t-shirt

only need 5 to complete this campaign, so it should be an easy sell!


----------



## macmanrider

Need a front and back logo. I paid more for my t shirt on the front. Back dont buy a timeshare until you visit TUG.


----------

